
LPT: Find who's sold your Gmail email to spammers? - zikohh
https://www.reddit.com/r/LifeProTips/comments/hf4r7b/comment/fvvacjv
======
zikohh
""" You can also add +sitename to your address as in
"yourname+sitename@gmail.com" or "youradress+anythingyouwant@gmail.com for
easy sorting. It's also neat to know what site sold your data to spammers.
""""

Quoted here just in case the permalink doesn't work (since Reddit prompts to
open the app).

